# The Crafters Code - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (21/7/19)

​
*INDULGENCE*

*Local* – Amanzimtoti, Durban

*Purchased from:* e Cig Inn
*Made by*: e Cig Inn @BigB 
*Price:* R90/30ml (also available in 30ml, 60ml and 100ml)

VG/PG: 75/25
Nic: 6mg

*Flavour Description:* 
“Strong roasted coffee to start the morning off.”

*WARNING on website and on bottle: “This product may contain Acetoin”*
This warning applies to the entire Crafters Code range. Kudos to e Cig Inn for being upfront about it.

*My comments: *
The flavour description says that it is a “strong roasted coffee” but it definitely is not strong. I would say that it’s a medium roast, with a full, rich flavour. Sometimes a little fruitiness comes through, which is rather strange as it is not mentioned in the flavour description.

It is a flavourful coffee, slightly sweet and light on the tastebuds. Starting the morning off with it is indeed an indulgence. Not only the morning – I could easily indulge myself the whole day long!
I
*Would I buy this juice again:* I most certainly would! In fact, I was sorry that I bought only a 30ml.

Here is what @BigB , the mixologist, has to say about The Crafters Code range.

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #113*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/6/21)

​*THE CRAFTER CODE – COFFEE CREAM*
*(LOCAL) *

*Flavour Description: *
“Creamy Coffee, Smooth and satisfying you taste buds.”

*VG/PG:* Unstated
*Nic:* 12mg

*My comments: *
I was rather taken aback to receive a bottle with a hand-written label. If one is going to advertise a juice on a website (https://shop.eciginn.co.za/products/coffee-cream-the-crafter-code), the least that one could do is to have labels made. 

The juice, however, is good. It’s a medium-roast coffee with a pleasant flavour; creamy and slightly sweet. 

*Would I buy this juice again:* Yes

Mod: Univapo Kipo Pod Kit
Coil: 1.0ohm
Watts: 15W

*Coffee Review #187*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

